# MetallurgyWelding_Pipeline_Handbook



## سامح 2010 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​مرفق ملف بعنوان Metallurgy Welding_Pipeline_Handbook
اسأل الله أن ينفعكم به
وجزاكم الله خيرا
نسألكم الدعاء

قال رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم )
(( لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه ))

سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## said said (31 ديسمبر 2009)

baraka allahou fika ya akhi


----------



## سالم محمد الحامدي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ان الله لايضيع أجر من أحسن عملا


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (17 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك الجنة وللمسلمين جميعا 0


----------

